

US Stealth Jets Choking Pilots at Record Rates - hef19898
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/06/stealth-fighter-choke/

======
hef19898
It seems like the F-22 catched some real ugly engineering bug. And a
persistant one for that. What intrigues me about the whole issue is the
reaction of the USAF, not that I actually expected transparency (I can even
understand this), but putting some of your best pilots and $377 million at
risk, well I'm not considering it reasonable.

